# Anyone use Maca to enhance fertility?



## mamamoe

I just started using Maca this month and it seems like this is the first month this year that I haven't ovulated. I thought it was supposed to help with ovulation. My temps are all over the place, but not up. I usually ovulate on cd 16-18 and now i'm on cd22 with very low temps that show no ovulation. 

Do I need to give it a chance to work and then stick with it for another month? Anyone ever use it successfully? Does it effect your basal body temperature, but maybe I still ovulated? So confused.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!! :flower:


----------



## Alita

I used Maca and got pregnant the 2 times i used it , I did take other supplements too , but the coincidence was that both times was after the 2nd/3d month of Maca..
with Maca you need to be careful with the dosage ( I used less than a tea spoon daily of powder) and the first month of use it seems to be the adaptation period so your hormones can be messed up before improving.

my first month with Maca was a mess , I had sored boobs and mood swings, second month all went back to normal and my periods went from 26 to 28 days. then bang BFP !
good luck!


----------



## Briss

I was giving maca to my DH for almost a year to improve his sperm and sex drive, did not notice any difference.


----------



## mamamoe

Alita said:


> I used Maca and got pregnant the 2 times i used it , I did take other supplements too , but the coincidence was that both times was after the 2nd month of Maca..
> with Maca you need to be careful with the dosage ( I used less than a tea spoon daily of powder) and the first month of use it seems to be the adaptation period so your hormones can be messed up before improving.
> 
> my first month with Maca was a mess , I had sored boobs and mood swings, second month all went back to normal and my periods went from 26 to 28 days. then bang BFP !
> good luck!

Thanks Alita! Congrats on your BFP!!! Wow, I hope the Maca does the trick for me. I'm hoping my body is just working out the glitches right now and next month will be better. What other supplements were you taking? I'm also taking bee pollen, royal jelly and now the Maca. I did take Vitex earlier this year, but didn't continue with it. Don't remember why. I think my dose of the Maca is on the low side. I take one capsule each morning (not sure of milligrams). 

Thanks so much for your response. :hugs:


----------



## mamamoe

Briss said:


> I was giving maca to my DH for almost a year to improve his sperm and sex drive, did not notice any difference.

DH has never been tested, but I thought the Maca couldn't hurt if he took it. It's great for energy and stamina, too. I think I have noticed a difference in that area, but as far as sperm count, I'll never know since he was never tested to begin with. I did read that for fertility purposes, a high dose of Maca is sometimes necessary. Is your DH still taking it?


----------



## Alita

Mamamoe I sent u a PM with my BFP "formula ", but i will post it here just in case anyone would like to try , its a big list so a lot to take in.

I took the following supplements for 3 cycles before my BFP 
This time got my BFP on my 4th cycle of trying 
Last year I got also my BFP on my 4th cycle with similar supplements but that time i miscarried ): .. I took a 4 month break in between ..
I am hoping this time it will stick..I turned 38 this July.

Capsules:
Q10 3 capsules daily
Dhea 25 mg a day
Vit D
Vit b12 
Evening primrose oil until ov (3-5 pills daily)
Folic acid with Iron and Vitamins (Folioforte) 2 pills a day
Multivitamin vegan 1x(with wheat germ)

Breakfast:
Royal yelly 1 tbs (fresh)

On yogurt every morning ( full fat , 2 tablespoon full) 
Flax seed oil 1 teaspoon 
Bee Pollen 2 tbs
Organic Maca AA 1 little half spoon (not full)
Koji berries 2 tbs full 
Chia seeds 2 tbs full 
Flax seeds 2 tbs 
Wheat grass half a teaspoon( powder) 
honey to sweeten.

Lifestlye:
Profesional Fertility massage 1x at Ovulation 1X at 9 dpo ( only got to do it twice before my BFP) 
Fertility massage myself every day till ov, just mildly massaging my tummy 15 minutes a day.
Reflexology every day till OV ( self done it the BFP cycle only) , dont do this after OV 
Yoga 2 or 3s time a week (intense yoga) 
Self imagery, I meditated about my pregnancy and fertility ,I red like sometimes we are "out of touch "with our feminine side and need to get in touch with it specially when we have stressy jobs ect , like our reproductive system is shut down and needs to be stimulated again to be able to conceive.
Diet:
High protein organic diet ,no gluten , no sugar,no alchol , no junk food,No smoking, no drugs,I ate organic as much as posible,Coconut water ,No milk or yellow cheese ,Cut soya a bit, water.
I didnt follow this diet 100% but tried to stick to it , lets say 85 %..


I know is a lot to take in and hard to follow it all but I do believe it helped.
I do also believe in the fertilty massage and reflexology as i felt a huge difference after both.

Reflexology triggered my OV the month i got pregnant , after i did it days before OV I felt very intense ovulation cramps ( thats the month i got pregnant this time)

fertility massage unbloked something in my reproductive organs , like there was no blood flow in there before ,after my first session I slept 12 hours straight .. you can do both things yourself ..

good luck!
A


----------



## Briss

I stopped bothering with maca to be honest in the last couple of months, I saw some improvement in his sex drive after I started giving him lots of arginine. I used to add maca powder to almost everything he ate even coffee. he would not take it voluntarily cos it tastes awful si I's just sprinkled it now and then. It goes really well with tomato salad, cant notice a thing. + gave him 500-1000 in supplement form


----------



## Alita

I forgot to post about DH, his sperm count was good last year but this year a little on the low side.
what he did:
he cut booz ( never was a big drinker anyway) , stopped smoking the year before ,and stopped his little pot habit ,
I also tried to give him the yogurt with the formula but he wouldnt take it every day so i didnt stress him out and gave him folic acid ,a multivitamin and zinc instead , funny thing is now , he loves the yogurt with maca and pollen and wants it every morning!

:dust:


----------



## jen379

Alita said:


> Mamamoe I sent u a PM with my BFP "formula ", but i will post it here just in case anyone would like to try , its a big list so a lot to take in.
> 
> I took the following supplements for 3 cycles before my BFP
> This time got my BFP on my 4th cycle of trying
> Last year I got also my BFP on my 4th cycle with similar supplements but that time i miscarried ): .. I took a 4 month break in between ..
> I am hoping this time it will stick..I turned 38 this July.
> 
> Capsules:
> Q10 3 capsules daily
> Dhea 25 mg a day
> Vit D
> Vit b12
> Evening primrose oil until ov (3-5 pills daily)
> Folic acid with Iron and Vitamins (Folioforte) 2 pills a day
> Multivitamin vegan 1x(with wheat germ)
> 
> Breakfast:
> Royal yelly 1 tbs (fresh)
> 
> On yogurt every morning ( full fat , 2 tablespoon full)
> Flax seed oil 1 teaspoon
> Bee Pollen 2 tbs
> Organic Maca AA 1 little half spoon (not full)
> Koji berries 2 tbs full
> Chia seeds 2 tbs full
> Flax seeds 2 tbs
> Wheat grass half a teaspoon( powder)
> honey to sweeten.
> 
> Lifestlye:
> Profesional Fertility massage 1x at Ovulation 1X at 9 dpo ( only got to do it twice before my BFP)
> Fertility massage myself every day till ov, just mildly massaging my tummy 15 minutes a day.
> Reflexology every day till OV ( self done it the BFP cycle only) , dont do this after OV
> Yoga 2 or 3s time a week (intense yoga)
> Self imagery, I meditated about my pregnancy and fertility ,I red like sometimes we are "out of touch "with our feminine side and need to get in touch with it specially when we have stressy jobs ect , like our reproductive system is shut down and needs to be stimulated again to be able to conceive.
> Diet:
> High protein organic diet ,no gluten , no sugar,no alchol , no junk food,No smoking, no drugs,I ate organic as much as posible,Coconut water ,No milk or yellow cheese ,Cut soya a bit, water.
> I didnt follow this diet 100% but tried to stick to it , lets say 85 %..
> 
> 
> I know is a lot to take in and hard to follow it all but I do believe it helped.
> I do also believe in the fertilty massage and reflexology as i felt a huge difference after both.
> 
> Reflexology triggered my OV the month i got pregnant , after i did it days before OV I felt very intense ovulation cramps ( thats the month i got pregnant this time)
> 
> fertility massage unbloked something in my reproductive organs , like there was no blood flow in there before ,after my first session I slept 12 hours straight .. you can do both things yourself ..
> 
> good luck!
> A

Alita, thank you, I love this. I have done fertility massage before but haven't in a while and your post is motivating me begin again. one question: how do you administer reflexology on self? 

thank you!!


----------



## jen379

...as in which points?


----------



## Alita

Hi jen , I found out the ovaries and reproductive system points on the foot via google /you tube ( they are located on the heel and around it) and massaged every day until ovulation .. I felt pain the first week i did it then i ovulated earlier than month ..it is not recomended to do it after OV because it stimulates the uterus and can cause miscarriage , as is also used to induce labour.
A


----------



## mamamoe

Alita said:


> Mamamoe I sent u a PM with my BFP "formula ", but i will post it here just in case anyone would like to try , its a big list so a lot to take in.
> 
> I took the following supplements for 3 cycles before my BFP
> This time got my BFP on my 4th cycle of trying
> Last year I got also my BFP on my 4th cycle with similar supplements but that time i miscarried ): .. I took a 4 month break in between ..
> I am hoping this time it will stick..I turned 38 this July.
> 
> Capsules:
> Q10 3 capsules daily
> Dhea 25 mg a day
> Vit D
> Vit b12
> Evening primrose oil until ov (3-5 pills daily)
> Folic acid with Iron and Vitamins (Folioforte) 2 pills a day
> Multivitamin vegan 1x(with wheat germ)
> 
> Breakfast:
> Royal yelly 1 tbs (fresh)
> 
> On yogurt every morning ( full fat , 2 tablespoon full)
> Flax seed oil 1 teaspoon
> Bee Pollen 2 tbs
> Organic Maca AA 1 little half spoon (not full)
> Koji berries 2 tbs full
> Chia seeds 2 tbs full
> Flax seeds 2 tbs
> Wheat grass half a teaspoon( powder)
> honey to sweeten.
> 
> Lifestlye:
> Profesional Fertility massage 1x at Ovulation 1X at 9 dpo ( only got to do it twice before my BFP)
> Fertility massage myself every day till ov, just mildly massaging my tummy 15 minutes a day.
> Reflexology every day till OV ( self done it the BFP cycle only) , dont do this after OV
> Yoga 2 or 3s time a week (intense yoga)
> Self imagery, I meditated about my pregnancy and fertility ,I red like sometimes we are "out of touch "with our feminine side and need to get in touch with it specially when we have stressy jobs ect , like our reproductive system is shut down and needs to be stimulated again to be able to conceive.
> Diet:
> High protein organic diet ,no gluten , no sugar,no alchol , no junk food,No smoking, no drugs,I ate organic as much as posible,Coconut water ,No milk or yellow cheese ,Cut soya a bit, water.
> I didnt follow this diet 100% but tried to stick to it , lets say 85 %..
> 
> 
> I know is a lot to take in and hard to follow it all but I do believe it helped.
> I do also believe in the fertilty massage and reflexology as i felt a huge difference after both.
> 
> Reflexology triggered my OV the month i got pregnant , after i did it days before OV I felt very intense ovulation cramps ( thats the month i got pregnant this time)
> 
> fertility massage unbloked something in my reproductive organs , like there was no blood flow in there before ,after my first session I slept 12 hours straight .. you can do both things yourself ..
> 
> good luck!
> A

Wow, thanks for all that great information!!! I also do acupressure and reflexology on myself! I love it when I hear that other people do it and are aware of the awesome benefits of "chi" balancing. :happydance:

Well, my temp went up from 97.26 to 97.54 this morning. If I did ovulate, my temperature is sure taking it's time getting up there! Who knows, maybe since it's different than all my BFN temps this past year that had the usual spike after Ov, this might be the month. So doubt it though. :wacko:

And I must say, it is quite impressive that you follow such an awesome, wholesome, organic meal plan. You've motivated me to kick it up a notch in that area. I do drink SuperFood, which is probably the healthiest thing I take in. Not much of a veggie person either. :nope:

Thanks again! :flower:


----------



## Briss

Alita, can I ask where do you buy your fresh royal jelly?


----------



## Alita

Briss
i live in Germany now so i bought it from a german bee farm supplier , i bought a giant pot (aa quality ), control is quite strict here so it came with a certificate and all ... is not the best taste ever though );
i believe you should search for a local supplier near your area . I can look up the name if you want , i think they might be able to deliver , thing is fresh Rjelly needs to be refrigerated to ideally not so long in transit..


----------



## Alita

By the way i have very low borderline amh (0.2 ) and my husbands last sperm test was on the low side but we still managed to get pg twice with this regimen and a little bit of positive attitude ..
Me and hubby where going trough a rough time because i was depressed due to my amh results and his sperm.. We decided to be positive and he really encouraged me to be happier and work on my happiness , We decided not to believe in those results and go on .. I think that might have helped too.. Our minds are more powerful than we think ..!


----------



## Briss

Alita, thank you! there are a few suppliers here in the UK as well, I found one that delivers fresh jelly in a cooling container so it stays fresh. I agree the taste is not great. also quite expensive. I note that you manage to take a tbs a day? that's quite a lot! I have a tiny jar and with a minuscule spoon which is like ¼ of a tea spoon. I think the entire jar is just 2 table spoons and it cost like 30 pounds


----------



## Alita

I took a tbs a day but now that i am pregnant i been having a tea spoon only though .. I think a tea spoon is enough, i just overdosed at the beginning but it worked lol !!
i bought a kilo of the stuff , cost me 64 euros (ouch) minus a discount cause i bough a bunch of seeds from them as well ..i believe 64 eu is around 50 pounds ,should last 4 months min if you take a tea spoon so not so bad .. there was an organic version of it which costed even more, i think 100 euros ..i didnt think it was so necessary to buy that one .. 
uk can be so expensive on those things though , did u compare prices ?


----------



## Alita

https://www.aspermuehle.de/Bienenprodukte/Gelee-Royale-Bio/
Here is where i bought it from , not sure if i can post it here ...


----------



## Briss

German prices are just great!! I am doing natural IVF which cost around 4,000 pounds in the UK and apparently less than 500 in Germany.

I was thinking of ordering this one - https://www.apitherapywellbeing.co....elly-wellbeing/product/pure-fresh-royal-jelly

Cant believe you can get the whole kg for 50 pounds. In the UK for 50 pounds you can get 100 gm!!! I am moving to Germany :)


----------



## Alita

I know those prices would ruin us !! my DH is british and we decided to live here as quality of life is better and i was living here due to my job already ,he is so happy he moved  
Here is good on some things but health insurance is mandatory and is not free like UK here ..Ivf is paid by health insurance in Germany till 40 if you are married no matter how many kids , you get 3 attempts paid.
insurers are splitting the costs depending which parner is the one who has the fertility problems . 
talks are they want to extend it to 42 as the succes rates are high and we need children here .
I dont think 500 is the privately paid cost for IVF though , iui costs 400 euros min so i doubt it ..
I am sure is cheaper than uk by far but there are some loopholes and insurances sometimes make problems , they need serious proof you can't get pregnant to accept the bill...


----------



## Alita

Briss may i ask why nhs is not providing ivf for you ? I thought it was also free till 40s but you needed to have no kids to be accepted ..


----------



## Briss

Alita, my FSH is high so the NHS is refusing the funding, it has to be below 11 and mine is 19. anyway I want to do natural/modified IVF with as little stimulation as possible but the NHS is only funding full on stimulated IVF.


----------



## mamamoe

Hi Ladies. Now I'm on CD28 and have been taking the MACA every day. I feel good, but definitely feel something different this month. I'm surprised FF put crosshairs and pegged an ovulation date. This is a wacky chart, right? 

Any thoughts? TIA :flower:
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mommabear1991

Hey! baby dust to all the ttc women out there! i wanted to let you know that yessss maca is awesome!! i got bfp after my first month using it and that was after ttc for 1 1/2 years. just give it a chance, i did a LOT of research on it and its jam-packed with nutrients too :)


----------



## Alita

mommabear1991 said:


> Hey! baby dust to all the ttc women out there! i wanted to let you know that yessss maca is awesome!! i got bfp after my first month using it and that was after ttc for 1 1/2 years. just give it a chance, i did a LOT of research on it and its jam-packed with nutrients too :)

Congrats !! It did it for me too ..happy 9 months !


----------

